# Home-Depot Lighting (sounds good already right ahah, have a look)



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Just curious
for a FOWLR tank, would these fixtures be suitable

48 In. Fluorescent Mini T5 Double strip

If I replaced one bulb with a blue one, and if the bulbs aren't good enough get the ones from BigAls or something.

Just curious, I only mildly understand the light situation (in terms of technical details like t1-2-3-4-5-6 lol)


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you ever plan on upgrading to reef?

The bulbs at 28w each on 48" may not give you the effect you are looking for. T5HO 48" bulbs are 54w.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

I should update the pics, there is red and green stuff on my rock, and these weird little like white spurs, growing (like mini branches). 

Can you link me to the light for 120 you're talking about


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

you can get better units from hydroponics shops if you want cheap lighting. And they would be t5HO for around 70 dollars.. but i think they come with 6500k which is ok for s fish only tank but not corals.. check you phone book for hydroponic stores and call around..


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...currentusanovaextreme362x39wt510000ksaltwater
> they were on sale some time ago, but that's the price for a 2 bulb fixture ...
> roughly
> most probably feature dusters
> ...


yea its coraline (forgot the word) its not slimy, its hard, and has been on the rock since day 1


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

cablemike said:


> you can get better units from hydroponics shops if you want cheap lighting. And they would be t5HO for around 70 dollars.. but i think they come with 6500k which is ok for s fish only tank but not corals.. check you phone book for hydroponic stores and call around..


cablemike ! how do you do sir haha.

What color is 6500k , I want the bright white/blue look. This store tried selling me an LED setup with blue white leds, and when it was put ontop of the tank the water looked yellow hued.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)




----------

